# Pre-Assessment Questionnaire



## Lebanese Canadian (5 Jun 2004)

Hello

Is there anyone here who had to go throught this pre assessment because he had not been residing in canada for the past 10 years,and how long did it take?


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (5 Apr 2007)

ok here is a post I posted long ago. Guys Im confused between the security clearnace and this security thing some of have to go through. I thought they were the same thing.


----------



## NavComm (5 Apr 2007)

Are you talking about an enhanced reliability check or a security clearance? What trade are you applying for?


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (5 Apr 2007)

Im applying for primary reserves and I filled out 3 choices I remember the first one was combat engineer,although I wish to change that now.

But after I did my aptitude test they told me now you have a long wait because we are doing this pre-security(pre assessment) thing.(this isbec I was living abroad)

so I thought this was was the same as  lever 2(or 3) security clearance.

but as I read in the forums its not

am I right?

by the way if I have an enhanced security clearance for a govenrment job,do I have to apply for it again for the reserves?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Apr 2007)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> Im applying for primary reserves and I filled out 3 choices I remember the first one was combat engineer,although I wish to change that now.
> 
> But after I did my aptitude test they told me now you have a long wait because we are doing this pre-security(pre assessment) thing.(this isbec I was living abroad)
> 
> ...



For a LVL 2 clearance or higher you must be in a trade that needs it.

Comabt Engineer is one that requires lvl2 but that is usually completed after have done BMQ IIRC


----------



## beach_bum (5 Apr 2007)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> Im applying for primary reserves and I filled out 3 choices I remember the first one was combat engineer,although I wish to change that now.
> 
> But after I did my aptitude test they told me now you have a long wait because we are doing this pre-security(pre assessment) thing.(this isbec I was living abroad)
> 
> ...



A security clearance and a preassessment are not the same thing.  You require the preassessment because you lived outside the country.  You still have to have an ERC done even if you have one for another job.


----------



## uzi (5 Apr 2007)

may I ask which trade is the least security sensitive?


----------



## MikeL (5 Apr 2007)

probably cook an steward,    dunno.


----------



## kabogadil (10 Apr 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> A security clearance and a preassessment are not the same thing.  You require the preassessment because you lived outside the country.  You still have to have an ERC done even if you have one for another job.



Would a preassessment delay the application process even more? Although a citizen, I haven't lived in the country for 10 yrs so I guess they have to do a preassessment.  Also, what's the main difference of security clearance from preassessment?


----------



## Park (26 Jan 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Long-story short: I am a well-educated, physically fit Canadian looking to volunteer for the Canadian Forces, but am hung-up on security clearance issues.  I am wondering if there is a way to expedite the process.  Below or some more details of my situation.   

I have recently, at the age of 31, decided to join the reserves.  I applied to become an Infantry Officer, despite recommendations that I become a Logistics officer.  I received my conditional offer, but am required to fill out a Security Clearance Form.  Then subsequently being informed that having to fill out said form will likely extended the application timeframe by a year or more.  I was informed that the reason for this is because I have immediate family living abroad.  A sibling (Canadian citizen) teaching english in Japan.  I as well, am a naturally born citizen.

Not encouraging news.  I hear the form must be accurate, otherwise further delays will occur.  Unfortunately, there is quite a bit of information which is now fairly vague for me.  I've held quite a few jobs over the last 10 years, and have several residences.  There is no way I accurately remember the dates, names, and addresses for this history.  And on a more embarrassing note, I am having difficulty finding the exact date one of my parents passed away, as it happened out of the country.

I am not trying to volunteer for the career prospects, or any of the monetary benefits involved.  In fact, I would volunteer for free, were it an option.  My primary drivers are (in no specific order): I want to do something for my country other than pay taxes,  I have always been fascinated by the military culture and have immense respect for our armed forces, I believe that there is a certain discipline and strength of character that comes with involvement in the military (which almost made me apply to be a regular, NCM).  That being said, for practical purposes, I chose the reserves, as I have $100K in student loans that pretty much require I find a full-time job other than one in the CF.   

All in all, this is seriously eroding my determination to enrol.  I already had to overcome near unanimous opposition to my decision to join, and now am faced with quite the bureaucratic hurdle which might see me join no earlier than 2010 or later.  

Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2009)

You need to fill out the form, but they will use backcheck to give you Enhanced Reliability Status. Which should be the minimum for your chosen trade. At my reserve unit we recruit people into a trade that requires higher than level 3 security clearance, but are recruited relatively quickly and simply wait for the proper clearance before they start the Mod 2 of their QL3. The form is a formality, unless something has come up financially or past criminal record in your BackCheck that would need you to be given Secret clearance before being enrolled.

Unless you're told theres a delay for clearance, its just more in your mountain of paperwork but shouldn't prevent you from getting in the door relatively quickly, especially if you're a Canadian citizen without a prior record or big problems with credit.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2009)

Sorry, but you have to go through all the hoops.  There is no backdoor policy in effect to expedite your entry.  You have to complete the complete process, like all others who wish to join the CF.  Don't worry about the Security Check, as BackCheck will be relatively quick.  You do, however, have to research all your personal history data and enter it accurately.  If you don't then you will face further delays, or even rejection.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2009)

Park said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there is a way to expedite the process.



No.



> Below or some more details of my situation.



I have read them but i am sorry to say that those details are inconsequential.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2009)

Perhaps if people spent some time actually reading the instructions included with the form they would see this little tidbit under General:

- "If information is not known or is unavailable please indicate this on the form and on a separate sheet of paper explain the cause of circumstance"

You may be then required to sign other forms once you hand your information into the CFRC/D to explain the lack of information.

_I was informed that the reason for this is because I have immediate family living abroad.  A sibling (Canadian citizen) teaching english in Japan. _ 

Hmmm, don't think this is the only reason.


----------



## Hogie (27 Jan 2009)

In my experience they have instituted a pre-assessment policy in which Ottawa can look quickly at the information about your relatives and say no, you won't need to go through the whole pre-assessment process or yes, you will have to.  I have done several of these in the past month in which the answer came back as no within days (i.e person worked teaching English in Asia).  Not sure if all CFRCs are doing this, but it works great, they should be!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2009)

Hogie said:
			
		

> In my experience they have instituted a pre-assessment policy in which Ottawa can look quickly at the information about your relatives and say no, you won't need to go through the whole pre-assessment process or yes, you will have to.  I have done several of these in the past month in which the answer came back as no within days (i.e person worked teaching English in Asia).  Not sure if all CFRCs are doing this, but it works great, they should be!



ok....



> I've held quite a few jobs over the last 10 years, and have several residences.  There is no way I accurately remember the dates, names, and addresses for this history.  And on a more embarrassing note, I am having difficulty finding the exact date one of my parents passed away, as it happened out of the country.



This information, and more, will be required regardless of what the CFRC requires. When comes time for a level 2 or level 3 clearance, he will need to provide the information. This is a long process ( more so for level 3) and having blanks on the form only makes it longer.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2009)

Hogie said:
			
		

> ........  Not sure if all CFRCs are doing this, but it works great, they should be!



All CFRCs are supposed to follow the exact same policies and procedures; not operate independently of the system (CFRG).


----------



## Park (27 Jan 2009)

> I was informed that the reason for this is because I have immediate family living abroad.  A sibling (Canadian citizen) teaching english in Japan.
> 
> Hmmm, don't think this is the only reason



Seemed unusual for me too, but thats what was explained to me, pretty much immediately after I had disclosed it.  I had also lived in China for 8 months prior (travel/study), but as I kept my primary residence in Canada, they said this was not an issue. 



> In my experience they have instituted a pre-assessment policy in which Ottawa can look quickly at the information about your relatives and say no, you won't need to go through the whole pre-assessment process or yes, you will have to.  I have done several of these in the past month in which the answer came back as no within days (i.e person worked teaching English in Asia).  Not sure if all CFRCs are doing this, but it works great, they should be!



I heard this as well from the corporal dealing with my paperwork.  Perhaps all the paperwork is the same, its the expected waiting times that changes based on your situation.  

At any rate, I thank everyone for their helpful and candid answers.  

Seems like there is nothing left to do except get'er done and wait.


----------



## martr (27 Jan 2009)

From working in the field for several years, the situations described above are not uncommon.

You have to understand that if you fail to indicate an address, then it could be seen as "is this person trying to hide where they lived? and why?".

Yes, paranoia is involved to a certain degree, but with cause.


My advice: if it takes you 50 phones calls to find an address or missing information, it's well worth the effort. The amount of processing time it will save on your file is quite considerable. If you really really can't find info, write an letter to the effect of why it's impossible. Make it an auto-biography if you need to.


----------



## squeezboks (12 Feb 2009)

Park said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, there is quite a bit of information which is now fairly vague for me.  I've held quite a few jobs over the last 10 years, and have several residences.



I ran into this problem as well and called Service Canada.  Everyone you work for is required by law to file a Record of Employment report which is kept by Service Canada at an archive in New Brunswick.  The Service Canada guys patched me through to Employment Insurance who then gave me a fax number for the archive.  I was told to send the following information:

Name, Address, Phone, SIN, Reason for Records Request, Signature.

After faxing, I got the record in 10 business days.

The number I was given is: 1 (506) 548-7149

I would call Service Canada to confirm however.  Good luck and keep working at it.

Edit: Also, you do NOT have to file an EI claim to access the record.


----------



## bdb1231 (14 Feb 2013)

What do they ask in Pre-enrollment Security Clearance interview*. I have been scheduled one, but don't know how to prepare and what to bring.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Feb 2013)

Just to clarify, are you wondering what you will be asked in your standard interview as part of your total application package or are you asking about anything related to your Pre-enrollment Security Clearance/Pre-Assessment Questionnaire?  I personally haven't come across the term "pre-secure interview" before.

If it's the former, I can't tell you what you will be asked specifically, but there are several threads about successful applicants and the sharing of their interview tips in _Personal Stories, Recruiting_. I went to mine dressed in business-wear, I knew my trade well, brought copies of relevant certificates/licenses, CV, etc. If it's the latter and you're wondering what it is, this link should help you.

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/pre_secur_en.pdf


----------



## northbound23 (23 Feb 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone has had experience getting a pre-assessment done. I read through the other threads and it doesn't seem like anyone with experience has actually comment on this topic. Most of the information is on the Pre-assessment questionnaire and not the pre-assessment itself.

My situation: Basically, the CFRC has stopped communicating with me. I applied back in October 2013 and everything went pretty smoothly. I was in constant communication with the CFRC and they called me whenever they needed anything. I was processed through and my background check was good. I did my medical and interview in July 2014. I live up in Northern BC so I had to reschedule my CFAT, Interview, and Medicals to later dates and that's why it looks like my application has taken a long time. I could have had my interview much earlier so I know its not because I am not competitive. After my medical was approved I received an email in September asking me to fill out a pre-assessment questionnaire again. I am a dual citizen by birth which means I have foreign implications. After I sent off the form in September, I did not hear anything back from the CFRC until November. I called them and they said that it had come back as "Pre-assessment required." I asked what was the next step and they told me to wait to be contacted by a file manager. So I waited until December, at which time, when I called, I was told that no further work would be done because of the holidays.

Mid-January, I called the CFRC to inquire about the status of the pre-assessment. I was told that I was supposed to fill out a form sent by a file manager. I never received such a form (60E) so the guy at the front desk emailed it to me. I immediately filled it out and emailed it to the contact email they provided. Since then I have heard nothing. I called again last Wednesday to see if anything had happened and the front desk guy basically told me to wait to be contacted about it. So I'm just going to wait another month and call again. I contacted the email they had previously given me to confirm if they had received my forms but the email did not get a reply. It just seems like my file just stopped because of this pre-assessment and nobody is sending it out. This is especially frustrating since I know it is going to take a long time.

Any advice or other people's stories or experience with the pre-assessment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (23 Feb 2015)

If you feel you are getting the run around I would suggest you show up in person. Its much harder to not address someone when they are in front of you.


----------



## DAA (23 Feb 2015)

It's pretty simple.  After completing the Pre-Sec Questionnaire, you wait.  If it so happens that the response to questionnaire results in you being subject to the Pre-Sec process, then you submit the 330-60.  Your CFRC submits that to Ottawa and then the waiting begins.  Wait times vary and can range from 2-24 months depending on the country(s) involved.

Once you have submitted the 330-60 and it MUST be an original signed copy, there is nothing your CFRC can do.  It's out of their hands, so don't bother asking for updates.  But do maintain contact every 45-60 days, if just to say "I'm still interested."


----------



## northbound23 (24 Feb 2015)

Wow, within an hour of posting this yesterday, I received an email from the CFRC saying that my pre-assessment was being sent off. Now to wait for my pre-assessment to be cleared. Hopefully it doesn't take more than a few months.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> It's pretty simple.  After completing the Pre-Sec Questionnaire, you wait.  If it so happens that the response to questionnaire results in you being subject to the Pre-Sec process, then you submit the 330-60.  Your CFRC submits that to Ottawa and then the waiting begins.  Wait times vary and can range from 2-24 months depending on the country(s) involved."


My problem wasn't with the questionnaire or if I was require to go through Pre-sec. When I called in I was told I had been deemed "Required". I knew I was required but nobody was contacting me for the information to actually send it to Ottawa so I basically had to pursue the issue myself and bother them enough until they sent it. Thank you for the time range, I'm gonna take your advice and just call in once every 6 weeks or so to show interest.


----------



## Bartan (13 Mar 2015)

Basically my question is if any of you guys have had any experience with Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire and if so how long did the whole process take because on the website it says it could take between 6-18 months to complete.

I just sent in my on-line employment application to the CAF yesterday and I would like to get through this whole process without any major delays. One of the questions on the application was whether or not I have lived in Canada continuously for the past 10 years but I have only lived here continuously for 7 years. However it does say that the Security Clearance Pre-assessment MAY be necessary so hopefully I can avoid it. 

I was born in Canada in 1995 and I'm a Canadian citizen. In 2001 I moved with my parents to Kuwait and lived there until 2007. In 2007 me and my mom moved to Slovakia and lived there for almost a year and then we moved back to Canada in March 2008 and I've been here ever since. I don't have a dual citizenship, I'm a Canadian citizen, I don't have any immediate relatives that live outside of Canada. Again the only thing is that I have resided outside of Canada in excess of 180 days in the last ten years. Do you think that will require me to complete the Security Clearance Pre-assessment? I really don't want to have to wait an extra 6-18 months on top of the regular wait time to join the CAF.


----------



## DAA (13 Mar 2015)

The questionnaire that you filled out, will be sent to another office in Ottawa who will decide whether or not you will be subject to a full Pre-Sec.

All you can do, is wait for your CFRC to respond back.


----------



## Bartan (13 Mar 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> The questionnaire that you filled out, will be sent to another office in Ottawa who will decide whether or not you will be subject to a full Pre-Sec.



I'm a little confused, which questionnaire are you talking about? The only thing I have filled out and submitted was my on-line employment application. Am I supposed to have already filled Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire or do I wait for them to tell me to fill it out? On the Forces.ca website under "Apply Now" they talk about the Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire under step 6 and I'm not even done step 2 yet because they haven't asked me to contact my local recruiting centre. 

Thank you for the reply by the way.


----------



## DAA (13 Mar 2015)

Bartan said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused, which questionnaire are you talking about? The only thing I have filled out and submitted was my on-line employment application. Am I supposed to have already filled Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire or do I wait for them to tell me to fill it out? On the Forces.ca website under "Apply Now" they talk about the Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire under step 6 and I'm not even done step 2 yet because they haven't asked me to contact my local recruiting centre.
> 
> Thank you for the reply by the way.



My bad.....

Once you have been contacted and are scheduled to write the CFAT/TSD, they will have you complete that questionnaire and that will be sent for assessment.


----------



## Bartan (13 Mar 2015)

Oh I see, thank you very much for the info. Guess I will just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## 7thghoul (10 Jul 2017)

Hello,

I am currently in the application process and my CFAT is next week. Just wondering if anyone here knows what decision process looks like regarding the "Security Clearance Pre-Assessment". I've done some minor traveling which I don't expect to be an issue but what I am concerned about it having to wait 6-18 months longer due to the fact that I have a common-law relationship with my Australian partner.

I have listed both her parents and step-father as my "in-laws" via common-law although I have only met her mother and step-father once and I have never met her father. Unless I am mistaken these checks are to verify personal connections to potentially damaging parties abroad through relationships and not to sound crass but I don't really have a relationship with the parents of my partner who live on the other side of the world and it would really suck to have to wait for almost double the time of a normal application for this reason. 

Not going to "complain" about it if it happens then it happens but just wondering what the process/decision making factors are regarding these kinds of checks. 

Cheers.


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2017)

See also,

Security Clearance Pre-Assessment 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+++Pre-Assessment&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=lbxjWeeTLoKR8Qfz8ZDYAg&gws_rd=ssl

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## lid (4 Feb 2018)

After completion of CFAT & TBS 330-23 (Mintz Global Security),

I was required to fill out Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire (330-60e)(not signed, just email), and wait for "Pre-Assessment Interview" in CFRC office to sign & submit this form (to Ottawa, which begins the real 6-18 months assessment process). 

My questions: 
1. How long to wait for "Pre-Assessment Interview"? It has been 2 weeks since I submitted it through email.

2. I was exchange student to Germany for 5 months in 2013 and I was required to get police background check for the period. 
2.1 Do I must get the background check myself (Y/N)? or it should be done during assessment?
2.2 Do I must get it before "Pre-Assessment Interview", or I could do it as supplyment document during the process?

This "Pre-Assessment Interview" looks addition to "Pre-Assessment Questionnaire", I didn't find information through search. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## da1root (5 Feb 2018)

A couple points for you.

1. The "TBS 330-23E/F" and "TBS 330-60E/F" are Treasury Board Forms; Mintz Global Security was the company performing the background checks for the CAF, the two aren't linked.  In the very near future (if not already in some area's) a new company has been contracted to perform the background checks.

2. To answer #1; the time period that you will have to wait to get the Pre-Assessment Interview can vary on CFRC and the time of year you're applying.  If you've applied for an occupation that is currently closed for processing, you won't be seen until the occupation opens again.  If you've applied to a CFRC that is at maximum processing capacity at the moment and you've applied for an occupation that isn't identified as priority you won't be seen until the CFRC is able to process more files.  You should contact your particular CFRC and ask them how long of a wait you should expect before having your appointment.

3. For 2.1 you will receive directions when you have your Pre-Assessment done; wait for those instructions.

4. Without knowing your complete history it's hard to tell online if you do have to do a Pre-Assessment process; however from the sounds of your message, yes you meet at least one (if not more) of the conditions that requires someone to have a Pre-Assessment completed.  Added on top of this, CFRC's rarely (mistakes happen, we're human) put someone through a process that isn't required.

As always recruiting is your best source of information on your particular file; you should really reach out to your CFRC and speak with someone there.


----------



## lid (6 Feb 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> 1. The "TBS 330-23E/F" and "TBS 330-60E/F" are Treasury Board Forms; Mintz Global Security was the company performing the background checks for the CAF, the two aren't linked.  In the very near future (if not already in some area's) a new company has been contracted to perform the background checks.



Mintz called my references 2 months ago. So I think 330-23 is completed, 330-60e is additional requirement to 330-23, because I met all 3 conditions (not borned, not lived 10 years, have parents abroad).
I just don't know 330-23 and 330-60e are separate process and I have to go over both. 




			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> If you've applied for an occupation that is currently closed for processing, you won't be seen until the occupation opens again.  If you've applied to a CFRC that is at maximum processing capacity at the moment and you've applied for an occupation that isn't identified as priority you won't be seen until the CFRC is able to process more files.  You should contact your particular CFRC and ask them how long of a wait you should expect before having your appointment.


Trades always reopen in April, but the pre-assessment takes 1-2 years anyway - longer than annual selection cycle. I don't know if change trades could accelerate the process (from LOG to NCMs, anyway the pre-assessment is unavoidable). 
Visiting CFRC office should be best way. Thanks a lot!


----------

